# Word for the day : Fractious



## Capt Lightning (May 30, 2015)

*Fractious* : (typically of children) irritable and quarrelsome.

In parts of Scotland & N.England, the word 'Thrawn' is used instead.


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2015)

Yup a fairly commonly used word for irritable toddlers...altho' even being born and raised a Scot I can't say I've ever heard the word 'Thrawn' used...is it Dorric?


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 30, 2015)

No, not Doric.  It's originally from Old/Middle English  meaning twisted.  The Scots form is probably a variant of Thrown.
My Glaswegian mother used it frequently to describe me.   She had a way with words and when she ran out of them, she would just hit me.   Just as well she was from a posh part of Glasgow!


----------

